
Nintendo gets UK ISPs to block Switch piracy sites - 99chrisbard
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/09/nintendo-gets-uk-isps-to-block-switch-piracy-sites/
======
scoobyyabbadoo
THat's great. Software piracy raises the costs of software for non-pirates

